# any advice on digital art devices?



## jacketslvt (Jul 27, 2021)

i’m looking to buy a laptop to do digital art on, along with a drawing tablet.
the art i do is casual. i don’t need to work on many serious projects so i don’t need anything too fancy. just something that functions efficiently enough considering a low budget of 400 bucks.
i know thats not gonna get me very far, but there are options out there. and i’m willing to save up more if needed.
anyone got any recommendations?


----------

